# Cách bài trí bàn ăn thông minh cho nhà nhỏ



## nguyenvy321 (10/11/21)

Cách bài trí bàn ăn thông minh cho nhà nhỏ Nơi kê bàn ăn cho nhà chật sẽ không còn là vấn đề đau đầu với những mẫu bàn xinh xắn hay cách bài trí thông minh dưới đây. Dù sống trong ngôi nhà có diện tích nhỏ nhưng nếu biết cách, bạn Bán căn hộ Belleza quận 7 vẫn có thể tìm được cho mình một góc ăn uống xinh xắn với chức năng tương tự như bàn ăn. Tận dụng những món nội thất có sẵn Nếu bạn không có không gian để kê một khu vực bàn ăn cố định và chuyên dụng thì hãy thử kết hợp với những món nội thất có sẵn như bàn trong phòng khách hay bếp rồi biến tấu nó để có góc ăn xinh xắn. Ví dụ, bộ ghế nhỏ để tiếp khách có thể biến thành góc ăn uống khi thêm một chiếc bàn nhỏ và cơ động như bàn gấp. Khi sử dụng xong, bạn Bán căn hộ chung cư belleza chỉ cần gấp gọn bàn để trả lại không gian tiếp khách. Không gian nghỉ ngơi được tích hợp thêm bàn ăn vừa "dã chiến", vừa lãng mạn. Góc nghỉ kiêm bàn ăn xinh xắn, cơ động. Tận dụng những góc trống tự nhiên trong căn hộ Hãy tận dụng những góc trống nhỏ trong nhà để kê bộ bàn ăn có kích thước phù hợp. Để tạo ra sự phân chia và định hình không gian, bạn có thể sử dụng một tấm thảm trải sàn hoặc những chiếc tủ sách nhỏ. Hãy tận dụng những góc nhỏ để kê vào đó bộ bàn ghế phù hợp. Lựa chọn những chiếc bàn ăn gấp gọn Việc chọn những bộ bàn ăn lớn, có đủ chỗ cho các thành viên trong gia đình và bạn bè là điều ai cũng muốn, nhưng trong các ngôi nhà chật, điều này đồng nghĩa với việc ngôi nhà của bạn sẽ chật chội hơn và không có mấy khoảng trống. Giải pháp ở đây chính là sử dụng các loại bàn đa năng, bàn gấp gọn. Ngoài các loại bàn gấp gọn, bạn còn có thể lựa chọn loại bàn cánh thả, có thể mở rộng diện tích nhờ các thanh đỡ phía dưới. Loại bàn thả này vừa có thể là bàn ăn, vừa có thể là bàn trà tiện dụng. Những chiếc bàn cánh thả giúp bạn nhanh chóng thêm chỗ cho các vị khách đến chơi. .Ngoài chức năng bàn ăn, bạn có thể gập gọn cạnh để biến nó thành bàn nước. Tận dụng đảo bếp để có một không gian ăn uống thoải mái Nếu bạn Bán căn hộ chung cư belleza quận 7 hoàn toàn không thể tìm ra bất kỳ chỗ trống nào trong phòng bếp để kê bàn ăn, hãy tận dụng bàn bếp hoặc đảo bếp để làm bàn ăn. Để khiến chúng có cảm giác như một chiếc bàn ăn thực sự, hãy bài trí khu vực này thật giản đơn, tích hợp một số phụ kiện và món đồ quen thuộc thường thấy trên bàn ăn như miếng lót đĩa, hũ gia vị... Biến bàn bếp hoặc đảo bếp thành bàn ăn cũng khá tiện lợi và thú vị.


----------

